

Einstein's “Time Dilation” Prediction Verified More Precisely - ghosh
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/einsteins-time-dilation-prediction-verified/

======
LeoPanthera
Maybe I'm not understanding this article, but relativistic time dilation was
experimentally verified a long time ago, in the very GPS satellites mentioned
in the article.

Wiki details:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Error_analysis_for_the_Global_P...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Error_analysis_for_the_Global_Positioning_System#Calculation_of_time_dilation)

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
The key words are 'more precisely.'

The point here is to keep adding significant figures to the accuracy of the
verification to see if something unexpected happens.

Nothing unexpected happened here. But it's not unknown for duplicated/improved
measurements to reveal new effects that need to be explained. E.g.

[http://phys.org/news/2013-11-proton-radius-puzzle-quantum-
gr...](http://phys.org/news/2013-11-proton-radius-puzzle-quantum-gravity.html)

